# Question about Puppy Hair: Straight, curly, etc.



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

My guess is that after 17 months you won't see much change. Some poodles have poor coats especially the Whites, Creams, Apricots and Reds. IMHO, breeders really need to keep coat quality on their radar. Soft coats are harder for owners to maintain (the mat more) and they are harder to scissor to get that Poodlely look.

The only other avenue to explore are health issues. How thin is your dog's coat? Could it have a thyroid issue?


----------



## icecannons (Nov 15, 2009)

She's a blue poodle with lots of brown highlights as her coat is still changing in color. I don't think she has a thyroid problem as both her parents have been tested before they were bred? After I brush her head, people always tell us that she has a nice afro. Since we groom her ourselves, it's always difficult to have a thick pom tail since the hair is straight; it droops rather than curl.


----------

